# New guy from Ky



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome where you from in Ky?


----------



## nkybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## ked (Jan 19, 2011)

hunter74 said:


> Welcome where you from in Ky?


Lexington is where I live, I am from Knott Co originally.


----------



## mavmike72 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## kyfirefighter (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

welcome to AT...


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ked.


----------



## CJR (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm new too.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bman2012 (Jan 20, 2011)

*quest smoke*

look up the specs on a quest smoke and compare ibo's and other info to the z7 or switchback or the hoyt or the bowtech destroyer
more bang for your buck (they dont waste alot of money in add)


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome to AT. Check out PSE.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

ked said:


> Lexington is where I live, I am from Knott Co originally.


Nice...Been around the Lexington Area for a year back in '96 helping my Aunt build a house out in Winchester.


*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

